# usb mouse & pendrive problem

## queen

I recently upgraded to a new kernel 2.6.14-r2 and since then i have problems with usb. If i put the mouse, pendrive before i boot, everything works ok. I can mount the pendrive, the mouse is recognized. But if i plug them after boot, the mouse doesn't work and mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbdisk i get error sda1 doesn't exist. trying to mknod sda1 b 8 1 results in bad block device. 

I tried 2 approaches in the kernel. vfat as built in or as module. If it's as module then modprobe vfat gives error segmentation fault. modprobe usb-ohci not found, modprobe usb-ehci not found modprobe usb-uhci not found (although they are as modules). ohci, ehci,uhci remain as modules all the time. If vfat is built in the kernel i get the error mentioned above. 

Here is the output of lsmod ( vfat as built in the kernel)

Module                  Size  Used by

psmouse                40452  0 

8139cp                 23168  0 

Linux queen 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Dec 8 12:54:12 IST 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

output of

```

 ls -R /lib/mudules/`uname -r`|grep usb

modules.usbmap

usb

bfusb.ko

hci_usb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/usb:

/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/usb/class:

usb-midi.ko

usblp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/usb/core:

usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/usb/host:

/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/usb/input:

usbhid.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/usb/mon:

usbmon.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/usb/storage:

usb-storage.ko

```

When i compile the kernel i use genkernel with the following flags:

genkernel --menuconfig --bootsplash --gensplash --makeopts=-j2 --install all

all is supposed to compile the modules too. Apparently it doesn't because the .o files don't appear.

Any help will be highly appreciated.

----------

## Raffi

Have you emerged hotplug?

----------

## queen

 *Raffi wrote:*   

> Have you emerged hotplug?

 

Yes, it's there by default. Coldplug too. I don't know if there is a problem, but hotplug is added to boot and default runlevel. But before that there was no problem.

----------

## jmp_

Hi,

Modules in 2.6 series should have the .ko extension normally, isn't it ?

You can try to put inside your fstab file the following line:

```

/dev/sda1               /mnt/pen-drive  vfat            noauto,user,rw         0 0

```

to mount always sda1 device at /mnt/pen-drive, that works fine on my system: I put my pen-drive and when I want to access to it I just mount it, is always on the same place. Use tail /var/log/messages, dmesg, lsusb and so on and so on to view where's your usb device attached.

I have a usb mouse, and works fine with other usb devices no matters when I do it: another usb keyboard, pda, cameras... includying another two wireless PS/2 mouse and keyboard working at the same time without any problem and of course my pen-drive and SD cards works fine.

greetings.

----------

## queen

 *jmp_ wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Modules in 2.6 series should have the .ko extension normally, isn't it ?
> 
> You can try to put inside your fstab file the following line:
> ...

 

I will try. BUT i am not sure it will help. The reason is as follows: When i plug in at boot I can mount mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbdisk BUT 

dmesg |grep sda doesn't find anything. 

tail /var/log/messages gives me this:

Dec 26 08:46:47 queen logger: ACPI group processor / action processor is not defined

Dec 26 08:47:07 queen [ACPI Debug]  String: [0x09] "BST Start"

Dec 26 08:47:07 queen [ACPI Debug]  String: [0x07] "BST End"

Dec 26 08:47:07 queen logger: ACPI group processor / action processor is not defined

Dec 26 08:47:27 queen [ACPI Debug]  String: [0x09] "BST Start"

Dec 26 08:47:27 queen [ACPI Debug]  String: [0x07] "BST End"

Dec 26 08:47:27 queen logger: ACPI group processor / action processor is not defined

Dec 26 08:47:47 queen [ACPI Debug]  String: [0x09] "BST Start"

Dec 26 08:47:47 queen [ACPI Debug]  String: [0x07] "BST End"

Dec 26 08:47:47 queen logger: ACPI group processor / action processor is not defined

Here are some more outputs:

dmesg |grep usb

dmesg |grep usb

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x5f R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 55 3f 00 00 80 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x60 L 65536 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 65536 bytes, 2 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 65536/65536

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x60 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 55 bf 00 00 80 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x61 L 65536 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 65536 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 65536/65536

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x61 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 56 3f 00 00 80 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x62 L 65536 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 65536 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 65536/65536

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x62 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 56 bf 00 00 72 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x63 L 58368 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 58368 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 58368/58368

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x63 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 57 37 00 00 42 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x64 L 33792 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 33792 bytes, 2 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 33792/33792

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x64 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 57 7f 00 00 80 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x65 L 65536 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 65536 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 65536/65536

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x65 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 57 ff 00 00 11 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x66 L 8704 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 8704 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 8704/8704

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x66 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 58 17 00 00 1e 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x67 L 15360 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 15360 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 15360/15360

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x67 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command WRITE_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  2a 00 00 00 3d 5f 00 00 03 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x68 L 1536 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 1536 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 1536/1536

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x68 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

lsusb

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 04b3:310b IBM Corp.

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0402:5642 ALi Corp.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

And what will i do with the usb mouse? another mount line in fstab? It wasn't like this before. A mouse shouldn't be mounted.

----------

## jmp_

Are you sure your USB 1.x and 2.x support is enabled correctly in your kernel ? check it.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> When i plug in at boot I can mount mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbdisk BUT
> 
> dmesg |grep sda doesn't find anything. 

 

Mount the usb devide when you want... so I can imagine you don't mount it only at boot time. My example assumes that your device is attached to /dev/sda1 but this is not mandatory, you may have the device at sda2, sdb1, etc.

Then, when you mount /mnt/pen-drive it should be at /dev/sda1 and work :) 

For details try to use lsusb or cat /proc/bus/usb/devices and search for anything interesting, that's better than dmesg if there's a lot of information not related with your problem or you want clear, extended and formatted information.

Of course, your mouse is ok, you don't have to change anything for it.

 *xorg XF86Config example wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>         Identifier  "USBmouse"
> ...

 

Posting advice: do not paste all tries when doing something in a loop that shows the same or very similar result if is not needed.

Greetings and good luck.

----------

## queen

 *jmp_ wrote:*   

> Are you sure your USB 1.x and 2.x support is enabled correctly in your kernel ? check it.
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> When i plug in at boot I can mount mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbdisk BUT
> ...

 

dmesg |grep sd doesn't find anything at all. It's not just sda2 or sdb (even when i have plugged the pendrive at boot and mounted it with mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbdisk and i can access the files in /mnt/usbdisk). So, i consider something is wrong already here. 

About the xorg.conf input i added true. in the protocol i usually have "auto".  Will check later the mouse not plugged in at boot time. Right now i don't want to risk and plug it out. Lets hope this will be enough. BUT checking .config file for USB i find that 

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set (in the boot protocol drivers)

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

you think this can be a problem too? 

Other usb devices/support is as follows:

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

# USB support

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=m

# USB Device Class drivers

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_OSS_USB_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_USB_AUDIO=m

# USB Bluetooth TTY can only be used with disabled Bluetooth subsystem

CONFIG_USB_MIDI=m

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH=y

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

You see something wrong here? 

I checked cat /proc/bus/usb/devices when the pendrive was mounted and after i plugged out and plugged in (which couldn't mount anymore the pendrive). Here is the diff result:

<code>

diff usb-plugged-in usb-after-trying-to-mount

54c54

< T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=02 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

---

> T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=02 Cnt=01 Dev#=  4 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

60c60

< I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

---

> I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=(none)

</code>

From this i can assume that it's a driver problem that is not detected if i plug in after boot.

----------

## jmp_

Hello again,

As I said, I think your problem is that your kernel is not properly configured, check it, and reboot your computer.

```

/* Remember howto: compiling a new Kernel <www.kernel.org> or modify the current one */

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

(see relevant sections, modify if necessary and save changes).

make && make modules install

#atapt to your system:

mount /boot

cp ./arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

(add a new entry in your boot loader, surely Grub, and reboot your computer with the new settings).

```

 :Arrow:  Ensure that you have mass-storage, usb and scsi emulation support  enabled in your kernel, here is more info.

Also, you should:

Work using UDEV (update when possible) this may help.

Use hotpluggin' support in your kernel and use hotplug/coldplug.

Update your hotplug and other system tools; This is highly recommended.

You can mount the device by hand:

```

/* this is an example use your own values, more info about mount ? man mount */

# mount  -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/pen-drive

```

Anyway, after boot up: connect your usb device (pen-drive) and search for "usb_storage" lkm (if should be loaded):

```

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

visor                  17548  0

usbserial              24224  1 visor

sd_mod                 14992  0

usb_storage            42180  0

nvidia               4080656  12

snd_intel8x0           30304  0

[...]

```

See where is your device attached and if it's present on your system (detected successfully?).

```

# lsusb

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c501 Logitech, Inc. Cordless Mouse Receiver

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 032: ID 126f:1325 TwinMOS Mobile Disk ---> pen-drive here

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0a81:0101 Chesen Electronics Corp. Keyboard

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

... attached to:

 *dmesg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
> ...

 

Now according to fstab info if I mount /mnt/pen-drive the sda1 device (the usb pen-drive) should be mounted there, and it works.

 *.config example; Some info wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> # Miscellaneous USB options
> ...

 

Of course this .config info is only a reference, you have to use your own settings depending on your hardware and preferences.

cheers.

----------

## Raffi

Your description sounds like hotplug it not doing its job. Since it works on boot, I assume you are running coldplug. What happens if you restart coldplug after you insert thing once you are up and running?

----------

## pdr

If I remember right you're supposed to put coldplug into the boot rc, but you don't put hotplug into ANY rc...

I just confirmed it in my main (working very well) system - coldplug is in boot, hotplug isn't in any.

----------

## Raffi

That is true. I was just wondering what happened if you re-ran coldplug.

----------

## queen

 *pdr wrote:*   

> If I remember right you're supposed to put coldplug into the boot rc, but you don't put hotplug into ANY rc...
> 
> I just confirmed it in my main (working very well) system - coldplug is in boot, hotplug isn't in any.

 

I removed hotplug from both run levels. coldplug was at boot already. even re-emerged coldplug again (once it did the trick for usb problems). 

Still it doesn't work. lsusb detects both usb pendrive and mouse if i plug them after boot. 

lsusb

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 04b3:310b IBM Corp. (this is  the mouse)

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0402:5642 ALi Corp. (micro drive)

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

modprobe vfat i get segmentation fault but lsmod shows the vfat. 

# modprobe vfat

Segmentation fault

queen ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fat                    56546  1

psmouse                40452  0

8139cp                 23168  0

dmesg |grep -i scsi

SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25

I2O SCSI Peripheral OSM v1.282

AND 

dmesg |grep -i usb gives me this:

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: supports USB remote wakeup

usb usb1: default language 0x0409

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

usb usb1: hotplug

usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

usb usb2: default language 0x0409

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 uhci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

usb usb2: hotplug

usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

usb usb3: default language 0x0409

usb usb3: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 uhci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

usb usb3: hotplug

usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 3-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

usb usb4: default language 0x0409

usb usb4: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 uhci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

usb usb4: hotplug

usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 4-0:1.0: hotplug

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 4-1: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-1: hotplug

usb 4-1: adding 4-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 4-1:1.0: hotplug

usbcore: registered new driver cdc_acm

drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: v0.23:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters

usbcore: registered new driver audio

drivers/usb/class/audio.c: v1.0.0:USB Audio Class driver

midi 4-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

midi 4-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

usbcore: registered new driver midi

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbhid 4-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbhid 4-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [04b3:310b] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

kobject_register failed for usbcore (-17)

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

kobject_register failed for usbcore (-17)

kobject_register failed for usbhid (-17)

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-1: default language 0x0409

usb 1-1: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=2

usb 1-1: Product: USB 2.0 Storage Device

usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 12345678901234567890

usb 1-1: hotplug

usb 1-1: adding 1-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-1:1.0: hotplug

midi 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

midi 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

kobject_register failed for usbcore (-17)

kobject_register failed for usb_storage (-17)

NOW i see that that usb shows hotplug, but when i booted i saw coldplugging usb, pnp......

cat /proc/bus/usb/devices remains the same as mentioned above.

----------

## jmp_

Hi,

Forget about coldpluggin', install and use hotplug for you... it works fine, believe me.

Solve your problems with VFAT's module, enable kernel support and ensure it's working as well as it's supposed to do. [! important]

Locate your USB device at /dev and try to mount it by hand also you can edit your fstab file.

I insist, check your kernel, compile it again and re-install modules again... this may help.

Feel free to correct all my grammar mistakes, since my english is not very accurated sometimes this will help me.

Good luck.

----------

## Raffi

With that segfault on loading vfat, I'd say the problem is probably not usb and/or hot/cold plug. Have you run memtest on this machine?

----------

## queen

 *Raffi wrote:*   

> With that segfault on loading vfat, I'd say the problem is probably not usb and/or hot/cold plug. Have you run memtest on this machine?

 

Never did memtest. Will try that too. Thanks, will tell you the results tommorow.

----------

## queen

 *jmp_ wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Forget about coldpluggin', install and use hotplug for you... it works fine, believe me.
> 
> Solve your problems with VFAT's module, enable kernel support and ensure it's working as well as it's supposed to do. [! important]
> ...

 

jmp, thanks a lot for your advices. I checked yesterday the kernel once again. I had scsi support and everything. I even tried to make scsi... as module and it didn't solved the problem. I wish i could locate my usb at any /dev. usually i got the result, sometimes it changed from sda1 to sdb. BUT Unfortunately in this case, nothing appears. I compiled the kernel few times yesterday, according to the changes. 2 things that bother me. I put modprobe .... in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6 It failed to create the modules at boot. 

2nd thing, i usually use genkernel to compile. Don't know if i should try make && make modules modules_install 

According to Raffi, maybe memtest will reveal something. Anyway, will let you know the results tommorow. The grammar will correct you tommorow.  :Wink: 

----------

## Raffi

I'd say "might" reveal something.   :Smile: 

I had another thought. Just to be complete, are you sure that you correctly booted off the updated kernels and that you installed the modules for that kernel. That's a mistake I've made more often than I'd like to admit.

Another command to try is depmod -a. If that command returns errors, you will need to solve those problems. If it does not, I'm back to wanting to see the result of memtest.

----------

## jmp_

warning

You SHOULD create a symlink pointing to your CURRENT (running) kernel sources.

```

ln s /usr/src/linux-$(uname r) linux   

```

That's specially true when compiling kernel modules using make modules_install or when something needs your kernel headers.

Try to compile your kernel without using genkernel.

Create or modify the "/usr/src/linux" symlink before to compiling your new kernel. In example:

 *ls -la /usr/src/linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 12 dic 21 02:02 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.14
> 
> 

 

make menuconfig

make && make modules_install

make install (or copy the arch/i386??/boot/bzImage by yourself).

greetings.

----------

## queen

 *Raffi wrote:*   

> I'd say "might" reveal something.  
> 
> I had another thought. Just to be complete, are you sure that you correctly booted off the updated kernels and that you installed the modules for that kernel. That's a mistake I've made more often than I'd like to admit.
> 
> Another command to try is depmod -a. If that command returns errors, you will need to solve those problems. If it does not, I'm back to wanting to see the result of memtest.

 

I checked the kernel. i booted in the right kernel. depmod -a didn't gave any errors. BUT later i found there was some problem with the hd. reiserfs.fsck repaired them all. There were some indications of hardware failure few days ago and yesterday. the laptop shut down because "supposdely empty battery" even though it was plugged in the electricity and from time to time it showed 100% full battery. Maybe this is due to a lately emerge of acpi (yet another thing i have to check later).  another error i got from dmesg zero cpu. very ugly error. 

NOW i can boot from my system. BUT, i was foolish enough to compile with make && make modules_install. It's a completely different approach than genkernel. Personally i think genkernel is still better. Since i did one attempt to compile with make && make modules_install, it erased all the previous settings. I can't login right now into kde, because the resolution of the screen was destroyed. I have a flickering screen and i don't get the login screen at all. my screen is xvga 1024x768. the code of vga when i boot shows vga=0x0F00. How can i know the right code? 

I think that my usb problem may be solved because i made some change with ehci,ohci, uhci. instead of module i made it built in. BUT i can't check it right now until i arrange this resolution screen at boot.

----------

## jmp_

Hi,

Edit your boot loader (grub.conf?) and try to set this kernel parameter: 

```

vga=0x317 or vga=0x314

```

I assume that -when you compiled your kernel again - you used your old .config or set all your hardware preferences and so on before continue, you don't have the old kernel image in /boot ?

Edit your XF86Config file if necessary but I don't think so.

Edit your "Device Drivers => Graphics Support" and "=> Input device support" configurations in your kernel as you need.

 *example wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_FB_VGA16=m
> 
> CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y
> ...

 

greetings and good luck.

----------

## queen

[quote="jmp_"]Hi,

Edit your boot loader (grub.conf?) and try to set this kernel parameter: 

```

vga=0x317 or vga=0x314

```

Thanks a lot of your reply. Yes, i have grub. BUT why these codes (from where they come from)? I googled a little bit and found some codes. Here they are:

mode           colsxrows

0        0F00    80x25

1        0F01    80x50

2        0F02    80x43

3        0F03     80x26

4        0F05     80x30

5        0F06   80x34

6        0F07    80x60

It was one of these codes, but i don't remember which one. 

I assume that -when you compiled your kernel again - you used your old .config or set all your hardware preferences and so on before continue, you don't have the old kernel image in /boot ?

i used the old preferences. It was almost the same as before, so i browsed fast through it. I just compiled and wanted to see if the system boots by itself. i will check the kernel image in boot again.

----------

## jmp_

Hello

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> BUT why these codes (from where they come from)? 
> 
> 

 

See the Gentoo Handbook reference ;)

```
      640x480  800x600  1024x768  1280x1024

  256   0x301  0x303  0x305     0x307

  32k   0x310  0x313  0x316     0x319

  64k   0x311  0x314  0x317     0x31A

  16M   0x312  0x315  0x318     0x31B
```

Also you can try to read: /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt

cheers.

----------

## queen

 *jmp_ wrote:*   

> Hello
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> BUT why these codes (from where they come from)? 
> ...

 

tried that. i got an error that i inserted a wrong mode and received a list of available modes. Those i specified above. I tried all of them but it didn't worked. It doesn't want to boot anymore from the system. I get error mounting /dev/hda3 on /newroot failed.invalid argument. I saw some posts regarding this issue and will try them out. 

Will let you know the results of it. OH my god, what i troubles i got in. Will solve them out.  :Wink: 

----------

## queen

After some more checkups, i found there is a hardware problem. Probably the HD is faulty. I suspect that the battery is also defective. Too bad because it's a new laptop (only 6 months). Have to send it to the service.

Thanks a lot for your help.

----------

## jmp_

oops, ok. 

Good luck!

----------

